# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > VIP MALL >  الليك تحاميل الاعشاب لتسمين وتمتين الخلفيه والارداف والفخود والسيقان

## malakmaroc

*



اول شيء باسم الله ،، دعاء دخول السوق 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له 
له الملك وله الحمد ،، يحي ويميت
وهو حي لايموت ،، بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير .


جديدي هالمرة لكل سيدة تعاني من صغر مؤخرتها وعدم بروزيها 


حبيباتي عندي لكن"الليك"وهو عباره عن تحاميل الاعشاب لتكبير الارداف والمؤخره والفخود والسيقان 


وتعالج البرد والم الدوره ،،، 


ونتيجتهم مضمونه باذن الله ،، النتيجه او التغيير تبين لك من اول شهر استعمال بعد انتهاء اول كورس ،، لكن اللي تبي 

النتيجه الواضحه واجب استعمالهم من ثلاث اشهر الى ست اشهر وارتاحي من بعدها واستمتعي بجسم

رائع جدا ..وجداب والكل يسال ويلاحظ عليك التغيير ..


ويشهد رب العالمين مافيهم شيء يضر ولاياثر لامن بعيد ولامن قريب وهدا امر برقبتي الى يوم الدين 


وللمعلوميه التحاميل اللي عندي اصليه وطبيعيه ميه بالميه وتحاميل الاعشاب الطبيعيه الصحراويه 

حصريه فقط في الجهه الجنوبيه ( الصحراء ) للمغرب فقط وليس بباقي الجهات الاخرى لان المنطقه 

الوحيده المعروفه بها ومعروفه بخلطات التسمين واللي يسوونها هم الصحراويين فقط لدا ارجو الانتباه

ومعرفه ان كانت التحاميل صحراويه فعلا ام اسم فقط مقتبس ..واشهد الله على ما اقول ،، 

غالياتي 

الكورس فيه 90حبة 
ب700درهم امارتي 



ملاحظه مهمة 

طريقة الدفع 

مسبقا عن طريق الانصاري 

عن طريق الوسترن يونيون

والتسليم يكون لين باب بيتك عن طريق شركة فيديكس 

لا اتعامل ببيع تحاميل مع شركات الشحن سلم واستلم لانها تاخر تسليم طلبيات كتييييييير اعدروني بنات


بخليكم بنات مع بعض من اراء البنات الي استعملن تحاميل 





هدى
2009-11-10
بصراحه التحاميل هذي حلوه انا اخذت منك كورس اول ورجعت اخدت ثان يبعدما شفت النتيجه







ام اسلام
2009-11-11
السلام عليكم اختي بارك الله فيك على التحاميل انا اخدتها منك و استعملتها و بانت لي نتائج جيدة و رجعت اخدت منك كورس تاني لانني متاكدة اختي من نتائجها و ساظل بادن الله اتعامل معك حتى اصل للوزن المطلوب بادن الله و انا كنستعمل التحاميل من غير اي تخوف منها الاني اعرفك اختي جيدا بانك انسانة متقية تخافين الله في منتوجاتك بارك الله فيك اختي و يسر لك امور تجارتك






أم نواف
2009-11-13
اختي الله يحقق لك امنياتك يالغاليه مثل ماكنتي سبب من بعد الله في تحقيق امنيتي التحاميل مرره حلوه ومفعولها جيد جدا انا باجيب لك زبونات واجد






قطوه شيطونه
2009-11-18
حبوبه يزاج الله خير 
ماني عارفه شنو اقولج 
الحمد لله الحمد لله لحمد لله
التحاميل يابت النتيجه 
حدي مستانسه







يمامه
2009-11-28
يوم قرات اعلانك بالمنتدى ترددت لكن لما شفت قسمك حسيت بصدقك واستخرت الله والحمد لله حمدا كثيرا ماخاب ظني بربي ولابك وفعلا حصلت النتيجه مااقول النتيجه اللي كنت اطمح لها انا حصلت نتيجه افضل بكثير صحيح المده كانت طويله شوي ثلاث اشهر ونص لكن ماندمت عليها فانا بصراحه يا اختي ممنونه لك وماعرفت كيف بارد لك جميلك وصبرك علي لكن الله هو اللي بيجازيك ويعطيك على قد نيتك الطيبه وانا دعيت لك كثير بهالعشر وبصلاة العيد اختك ام اروى






أميره بكلمتي
2009-12-02
حبيبة قلبي انتي والله يامحترفه فديتج التحاميل خيال ماني مصدقه روحي اخذت حبوب تكبير الارداف واخذت الابر ولافادوا معاي الكورسين اللي ارسلتيلي عطوني شكل وايد حلو فديتج فدينج ياروعه انتي






أم سيف .... الفجيرة
2010-03-27
التحاميل وما ادراكي ما التحاميل ،، روووووووووووووو وعه كبرتها لي ، ما شا الله عليج يالغالية .... 
بعد التحااميل ,,, نصيحه للأخواتي الامااارااتياات لا تفوتكم هالتحاميل خخخ.. لانه زوجي تخبل علي اكثر وبشكل عام ما راح تضركم بإستخدامها...
والله .. والله إنه نص الكورس ما وصلته والنتيجه ظهرت عندي، والكل لاحظ علي..
جزاكي الله خير...





بنات الي تدخل موضوعي تدعولي بالتوفيق بحياتي الشخصية وانو ربي يحقق لي امنيتي يارب 


ربي يوفق كل بنت دخلت موضوعي 

*

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

بمناسبة العيد السعيد بجامات روعه ب35 و 3... 
مخور غرشة دهن العووود 
بيت المرأة : شنط انيقة باسعار مميزة .. 
بيت المرأة : جلابيات مطرزة جاهزة ..+ مخور... 
هدية لاغلى الحبايب 
توزيعات لأجمل المناسبات ... 
طقم جننااان بسعر غررريب كان 575 درهم الان... 
فنايين ياماتو .. اليابانية الاصلية من شركة... 
اجهزة مطبخية مع الضمان .. الان بنصف السعر... 
كونى مميزة امام ضيوفج بأكواب العصير

----------


## نعنوشه

هالتحاميل تستخدم يوميا ولا كيف
وبالتوفيق

----------


## malakmaroc

> هالتحاميل تستخدم يوميا ولا كيف
> وبالتوفيق


هلا يالغاليه اي اختي تحطي وحدة بالليل وتانية بعد الغدا بوقت القيلوله

----------


## malakmaroc

:Laalahalaallah:

----------


## نعنوشه

يعني مرتين ف اليوم 
بس مايسويلج اسهال ولا شي 
ولا يتعبج 
شو مضاعفاته ب الضبط

----------


## دار الحي

بالتوفيق

----------


## malakmaroc

> يعني مرتين ف اليوم 
> بس مايسويلج اسهال ولا شي 
> ولا يتعبج 
> شو مضاعفاته ب الضبط


حبوبة بكتب لك تجربتي على الخاص

----------


## لمعة خرز

•°o.O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيدا فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريبا فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلا فكثره) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لنا فيه) O.o°•

----------


## malakmaroc

> •°o.O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله) O.o°•
> •°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه) O.o°•
> •°o.O ( وإن كان بعيدا فقربه ) O.o°•
> •°o.O ( وإن كان قريبا فيسره ) O.o°•
> •°o.O ( وإن كان قليلا فكثره) O.o°•
> •°o.O ( وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لنا فيه) O.o°•


اللهم امين

----------


## malakmaroc



----------


## أم مهاري 2007

للرفع

----------


## malakmaroc

> للرفع


 :Hamdolleah Emo:

----------


## malakmaroc

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## هيام الحب

موفقه اختي

----------


## malakmaroc

> موفقه اختي


امين يارب

----------


## malakmaroc

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## كييييوت

هلا اختي ملك ممكن انا بعد تطرشيلي تجربتج ؟؟

----------


## malakmaroc

> هلا اختي ملك ممكن انا بعد تطرشيلي تجربتج ؟؟


هلا يالغاليه برسل باقي التفاصيل على الخاص

----------


## malakmaroc

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## malakmaroc

:Laalahalaallah:

----------


## malakmaroc

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## malakmaroc

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## malakmaroc

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## malakmaroc

*( رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيَّ وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَوْمَ يَقُومُ الْحِسَابُ )*

----------


## malakmaroc

اللهم اني اسألكـ ف صلاتي ودعائي بركهـ تطهر بها قلبي, وتكشف بها كربي, وتغفر بها ذنبي, وتصلح بها امري, وتغني بها فقري, وتذهب بها شري, وتكشف بها ديني, وتجلو بها حزني, وتجمع بها شملي, وتبيض بها وجهي..اللهم اميييييييييين

----------


## malakmaroc

اللهم اني اسألكـ ف صلاتي ودعائي بركهـ تطهر بها قلبي, وتكشف بها كربي, وتغفر بها ذنبي, وتصلح بها امري, وتغني بها فقري, وتذهب بها شري, وتكشف بها ديني, وتجلو بها حزني, وتجمع بها شملي, وتبيض بها وجهي..اللهم اميييييييييين

----------


## malakmaroc

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## malakmaroc

اللهم اني اسألكـ ف صلاتي ودعائي بركهـ تطهر بها قلبي, وتكشف بها كربي, وتغفر بها ذنبي, وتصلح بها امري, وتغني بها فقري, وتذهب بها شري, وتكشف بها ديني, وتجلو بها حزني, وتجمع بها شملي, وتبيض بها وجهي..اللهم اميييييييييين

----------


## malakmaroc

*اللهم اني اسألكـ ف صلاتي ودعائي بركهـ تطهر بها قلبي, وتكشف بها كربي, وتغفر بها ذنبي, وتصلح بها امري, وتغني بها فقري, وتذهب بها شري, وتكشف بها ديني, وتجلو بها حزني, وتجمع بها شملي, وتبيض بها وجهي..اللهم اميييييييييين

*

----------


## malakmaroc

اللهم اني اسألكـ ف صلاتي ودعائي بركهـ تطهر بها قلبي, وتكشف بها كربي, وتغفر بها ذنبي, وتصلح بها امري, وتغني بها فقري, وتذهب بها شري, وتكشف بها ديني, وتجلو بها حزني, وتجمع بها شملي, وتبيض بها وجهي..اللهم اميييييييييين

----------


## malakmaroc

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## malakmaroc

:Laalahalaallah:

----------


## malakmaroc

:SubhanAllah:

----------


## malakmaroc

:SubhanAllah:  :SubhanAllah:

----------


## malakmaroc

:Kafara:

----------


## malakmaroc

:Kafara:  :Kafara:

----------


## malakmaroc

:Laalahalaallah:

----------


## malakmaroc

:Astaghfor:  :Astaghfor:  :Astaghfor:

----------


## malakmaroc

اللهم اني اسألكـ ف صلاتي ودعائي بركهـ تطهر بها قلبي, وتكشف بها كربي, وتغفر بها ذنبي, وتصلح بها امري, وتغني بها فقري, وتذهب بها شري, وتكشف بها ديني, وتجلو بها حزني, وتجمع بها شملي, وتبيض بها وجهي..اللهم اميييييييييين

----------


## malakmaroc

حسبنا الله سيؤتينا الله من فضله إنا إلى الله راغبون

----------


## malakmaroc

حسبنا الله سيؤتينا الله من فضله إنا إلى الله راغبون

----------


## malakmaroc

اللهم اني اسألكـ ف صلاتي ودعائي بركهـ تطهر بها قلبي, وتكشف بها كربي, وتغفر بها ذنبي, وتصلح بها امري, وتغني بها فقري, وتذهب بها شري, وتكشف بها ديني, وتجلو بها حزني, وتجمع بها شملي, وتبيض بها وجهي..اللهم اميييييييييين

----------


## malakmaroc

*حسبنا الله سيؤتينا الله من فضله إنا إلى الله راغبون*

----------


## malakmaroc

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## malakmaroc

_~ربي لا تحرمني { مطلبي } فانت وحدك من يعلم كيف انسج احلامي كل مساء وانام على امل تحقيقها في الصباح_

----------


## malakmaroc

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## malakmaroc

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## malakmaroc

{استغفر الله الذى لااله الا هو الحى القيوم واتوب ايه}

----------


## malakmaroc

أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا اله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه 

ربــــي إني لما أنزلت إلـــي من خير فقير

----------


## malakmaroc

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## malakmaroc

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## malakmaroc

أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا اله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه 

ربــــي إني لما أنزلت إلـــي من خير فقير

----------


## malakmaroc

أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا اله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه 

ربــــي إني لما أنزلت إلـــي من خير فقير

----------


## malakmaroc

*أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا اله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه 

ربــــي إني لما أنزلت إلـــي من خير فقير*

----------


## malakmaroc

أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا اله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه 

ربــــي إني لما أنزلت إلـــي من خير فقير

----------


## malakmaroc

*أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا اله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه 

ربــــي إني لما أنزلت إلـــي من خير فقير*

----------


## malakmaroc

*~ربي لا تحرمني { مطلبي } فانت وحدك من يعلم كيف انسج احلامي كل مساء وانام على امل تحقيقها في الصباح

*

----------


## malakmaroc

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## malakmaroc

أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا اله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه 

ربــــي إني لما أنزلت إلـــي من خير فقير

----------


## malakmaroc

أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا اله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه 

ربــــي إني لما أنزلت إلـــي من خير فقير

----------


## malakmaroc

أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا اله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه 

ربــــي إني لما أنزلت إلـــي من خير فقير

----------


## malakmaroc

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## malakmaroc

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## malakmaroc

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## نعنوشه

ممكن تكتبيلي تجربتج 
انتضرج

الله يوفقج

----------


## malakmaroc

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## malakmaroc

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ام رشووود

ممكن اعرف كيف تتخدم واذا لها مضار 
اقدر اخذ كميه لشهر لتجربه

----------


## قلب الهموم

هلا غناتى انا اريد من هالتحاميل 
ولوسمحتى كم تريدين لاجل ترسلينهن 
ومن متى يبدا يطلع اثارهم

----------


## malakmaroc

> ممكن اعرف كيف تتخدم واذا لها مضار 
> اقدر اخذ كميه لشهر لتجربه





> هلا غناتى انا اريد من هالتحاميل 
> ولوسمحتى كم تريدين لاجل ترسلينهن 
> ومن متى يبدا يطلع اثارهم


طرشت لكم تفاصيل على الخاص

----------


## فتاه ضائعه

اختي ممكن اطرشين لي تجربتج ع الخاص

----------


## malakmaroc

:Laalahalaallah:  :Laalahalaallah:  :Laalahalaallah:

----------


## malakmaroc

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## malakmaroc

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## زعفرانة أصيلة

بالتوفيق

----------


## malakmaroc

> بالتوفيق


امين ياااااارب

----------


## malakmaroc

:Laalahalaallah:

----------


## malakmaroc

:Hamdolleah Emo:  :Hamdolleah Emo:

----------


## malakmaroc

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## malakmaroc

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## malakmaroc

:Laalahalaallah:  :Laalahalaallah:

----------


## malakmaroc

:SubhanAllah:  :SubhanAllah:

----------


## malakmaroc

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## malakmaroc

:Hamdolleah Emo:  :Hamdolleah Emo:

----------


## malakmaroc

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## malakmaroc

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## malakmaroc

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## malakmaroc

:Sob7an:  :Sob7an:

----------


## malakmaroc

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## malakmaroc

*اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,*

----------


## malakmaroc

سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه

----------


## malakmaroc

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## شيومa2s

ربي يوفقك اختي

----------


## malakmaroc

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------

